# Lapierre Zesty XM 927 Ultimate



## mountainbiker91 (26. Dezember 2017)

Hey Leute kann mir jemand was zum Lapierre Zesty XM 927 Ultimate Rahmen von 2016-2017 sagen wie der so ist? Danke schonmal und schönen Feiertag!


----------

